# did Matt get the cheater buck?



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

who knows!!!??? I am having a blast!!


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

I was wondering the same. If yes ther will be a great video!!! If not ther will be a great video!!


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

Not yet! I have two other bigger bucks that I am going for on two different mountains. It has been such a challenge though (mostly with the overgrowth with all the vegetation this year). On opening morning I slept just 400 yards down wind of a bruiser. I spotted him just as it got dark and slept there right on the mountain. When morning came he was bedded down a few yards away from where I saw him last. I got within 150 yards and then sat there alone wondering how to close the gap. He was backed up against some cliffs and then the wind began to swirl and I was busted. a day and a half of hard work gone. On Tuesday I went after the other buck, an awesome 6x7. After hours of navigating the cliffs I finally found him and blew it again with the wind. It swirls around in those bowls and it's killing me. I've passed on a few decent bucks along the way but the way I look at it is that it's not worth packing down a hundred pounds for miles unless It's a buck that gets me excited. I've learned so far that stalking in the cliffy steep stuff is tough with noise and the unpredictable wind. I'll go after the cheater if all else fails and if he is still there.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh, so cheater was your "fall back" buck... Nice. Can't wait to see what you're chasing to pass him up... 8)


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

What patience..... I have shot a lot of deer over my lifetime and I have never shot a deer worth mounting. The reason for this is simple...I will shoot the first 2 point or better I see. I put meet in the freezer and I am done.

NOW.... here we have Matt out in the wilds of Utah making a deer like the cheater buck a "BACKUP DEER" what patience...what nerve...what dedication!

GOOD LUCK MATT!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

He has some things going for him. He's in incredible shape, he's not married, and he doesn't have a job... Or if he does have a job, it must be self employment... either way, I wish I was him...


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> He has some things going for him. He's in incredible shape, he's not married, and he doesn't have a job... Or if he does have a job, it must be self employment... either way, I wish I was him...


I believe he is married (I think he said he has kids as well) and has a job.

By the way, it does make me feel a little better that even Superman (mattinthewild) gets outsmarted by big bucks just like me.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Tex... He's married, has 2 kids (i believe that is what he said) and he is a teacher. The job part makes it more difficult from point of view just because it's the beginning of the school year and teachers are busy.

Matt, sorry if I messed up on anything no offense intended. Thanks for sharing your adventures with us. I think I speak for a lot of people here..... We really appreciate it.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

MadHunter said:


> Tex... He's married, has 2 kids (i believe that is what he said) and he is a teacher. The job part makes it more difficult from point of view just because it's the beginning of the school year and teachers are busy.
> 
> Matt, sorry if I messed up on anything no offense intended. Thanks for sharing your adventures with us. I think I speak for a lot of people here..... We really appreciate it.


 :shock: Wow! who knew... I thought I was the only employed, married, chronic outdoorsy hunting type with children who had a wife that wasn't a busy body, overbearing, stick in the mud, bitchy, high maintenance, self absorbed, fusspot... Matt, now I REALLY wanna be you! :lol: Well, may be just the part of you that is young and in incredible shape...  If I was a teacher, I would also be a mass murderer in a very short time... My wife is a teacher and I really don't know how she does it...


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

Funny guys. I've been married for 13 years and have kid number 4 on the way. I've only hunted for a couple of years. I think my wife is catching on though quickly to the whole "hunting takes a ton of time away from family" thing. So, I'm just enjoying the time I have right now while I still have it.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

HURRY!!! Run out and kill something NOW before she figures it out! :lol:

Four kids... A teacher... When do you find time to wipe your own butt? :shock:


----------

